# cura ut valeas, et me, ut amaris, ama



## Lamb67

Take care that you keep healthy, and for me, so that you are loved, you love.

am I right in English ?


----------



## Cagey

You are close._cura ut valeas,_:  Take care that you keep healthy 

_ut amaris_: so that you are loved as you are loved (_amaris_ is indicative_,_ so this not a purpose clause: _ut _means _as, in the same way_.)

_et me...ama_:  and love me.  (_me_ is the accusative object of _ama_.)​So: Take care that you keep healthy and, as you are loved, _love me_.OR: ... and _love me_, as you are loved.​[Note: You are right to put the text you are asking about into the title of the thread, but please put it into the body of the post as well.  ]

Edit: I missed the mood of amaris in the first pass.  The altered translation is in blue.


----------



## loco44

_amaris_ is indicative of what ?

Should be ... _ut amas _...


----------



## Cagey

loco44 said:


> _amaris_ is indicative of what ?
> 
> Should be ... _ut amas _...


_amaris_: second person singular, present indicative passive: "you are loved."
_ut amaris:_ "as you are loved".

_ut amas_ would have a different meaning entirely: "as you love".


----------



## loco44

_Cura, ut valeas, et me,               ut amas, ama.

_CICERO CAESARI IMP. S. D.
V.Scr. Romae             mense Martio a.u.c. 700


----------



## Cagey

loco44 said:


> _Cura, ut valeas, et me,               ut amas, ama.
> 
> _CICERO CAESARI IMP. S. D.
> V.Scr. Romae             mense Martio a.u.c. 700


Yes, if this is the source, you are correct that _amaris _is an error, though grammatical.


----------

